# 500 players? How about 5 Merit Points!



## Mike Bobbitt (27 Sep 2010)

I was pleased to see this morning that we've hit 500 players! To celebrate I've awarded everyone an extra 5 Merit Points to spend as they see fit. (This round is on me!) I'll do the same when we hit 1,000 so spread the word! 

Thanks to everyone who is playing and supporting the game and the site.


Cheers
Mike

Edit to fix silly typo...


----------



## MJP (27 Sep 2010)

Excellent many thanks!


----------



## PuckChaser (27 Sep 2010)

I love free stuff, thanks Mike!


----------



## bdave (27 Sep 2010)

Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> I was pleased to see this morning that we've hit 500 players! To celebrate I've awarded everyone an extra 5 Merit Points to spend as they see fit. (This round is on me!) I'll do the same when we hit 1,000 so spread the word!
> 
> Thanks to everyone who is playing and supporting the game and the site.
> 
> ...



Will everyone then get 10 merit points? :nod:


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (27 Sep 2010)

Let's get there first and see how it goes.


----------



## opp550 (27 Sep 2010)

So that's what happened! I was wondeing why I had 5 merit points!


----------



## NavyShooter (27 Sep 2010)

Life is good!  That helped bring me (along with a couple of medals earned today!) to level 10!  I'm hammering down the insurgency at Nathan Smith now....alas, I'm starting to run out of Milpoints!!!!  (I had 4000+ when I started!!!)


----------



## navymich (27 Sep 2010)

Didn't take me long to notice the extra 5 points.  I was quick to use them too as I was worried that it might have been a mistake and hoping they wouldn't be taken away!!  Of course, when I paused afterwards to wonder what it could be about I saw the indicator on the news tab showing this information.  Like a kid at the candy store who finds change on the ground.  ;D  Thanks Mike.


----------



## crooks.a (27 Sep 2010)

I'm still waiting until there is a bonus for inviting friends before I send out a mass of invites.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (27 Sep 2010)

It's on the list... just not at the top yet.


----------



## ASmith (27 Sep 2010)

Agreed, thanks Mike for the 5 Merit points. Was trying to figure out how I'd missed them, but seeing as I've been sick figured it was possible that I'd missed them. Then saw the news post and all made sense again


----------



## NavyShooter (19 Oct 2010)

We just hit 750!  

Any chance of another "celebration"?????

NS


----------



## PuckChaser (19 Oct 2010)

NavyShooter said:
			
		

> We just hit 750!
> 
> Any chance of another "celebration"?????
> 
> NS



7.5 merit points?!


----------



## crooks.a (20 Oct 2010)

PuckChaser said:
			
		

> 7.5 merit points?!


We'll just have to get rid of the .5 with a makeup celebration for the 250 user mark.


----------



## bdave (20 Oct 2010)

I'm up for 8 merit points  :nod:


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (20 Oct 2010)

750 is pretty good, but I bet we can make 1,000. In fact, if we make 1,000 before Remembrance Day I'll give us 10 points... after that we celebrate with just 5, so spread the word!


----------



## NavyShooter (31 Oct 2010)

C'mon folks!  We have 144 people and 10 days!  

That's 14.4 new players per day...


----------



## navymich (4 Nov 2010)

Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> 750 is pretty good, but I bet we can make 1,000. In fact, if we make 1,000 before Remembrance Day I'll give us 10 points... after that we celebrate with just 5, so spread the word!



I think we might need to round up to make the 1000.  It is increasing, but slloooowwwwlllly.  And I am really counting on those points.  I don't know how, but I totally skipped over that listing on the medals tab about saving the points and only took a second glance when Vern mentioned it.  I was definitely a late starter but getting close now.  These extra 10 will go very nicely with the current stash.


----------



## crooks.a (8 Nov 2010)

Hmm. We have four days to recruit 69 players. This might be a challenge.

Anybody willing to replicate a Canadian Forces commercial (except with AO, of course) and pay for the advertising space on TV? Haha.


----------



## NavyShooter (8 Nov 2010)

It is a particular challenge, in that the option to "Post to wall" when you get promoted still doesn't work....

We've been averaging about 14 new people per day.  Ish.

NS


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (8 Nov 2010)

Sorry, NS, it's on my list to look at but I haven't had a chance to tackle it yet...


----------



## NavyShooter (8 Nov 2010)

Understood Mike.

Best ya can do.

NS


----------



## HavokFour (8 Nov 2010)

937 Total Players

Get ready to cough up them points, Mike. 8)


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (9 Nov 2010)

As long as I don't need to turn my head while I do it.


----------



## navymich (10 Nov 2010)

963.  Still 37 to get.  Do we have until end of day on the 11th Mike?  Or will you be nice and round up?  Come on, tell us!  I can't stand the suspense!!   :-\


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (10 Nov 2010)

Let's see where things stand by the end of tomorrow... Pacific Time.


----------



## navymich (11 Nov 2010)

22 people needed and we have just under 9 hours left.  I think we're going to make it!


----------



## NavyShooter (11 Nov 2010)

Mike,

We have an issue for new players.

If someone joins, and doesn't have an ARMY.CA account to link to, they only get 50 MP's.  

This is not enough MP's for them to even run the first day's missions.  (The equipment costs more MP's than they have!)

So, they join the game, thinking it'll be interesting, and can't even do anything with it until the 2nd day!!!

I think you need to increase the number of MP's that new users get for joining, that way they can play right away, instead of having to wait until at least their 2nd day.

I suggest an initial signing bonus of 100, and recommend that you go back through the list of the people from about 552 out (those who've joined, but never played) and give them an MP bonus so that they can at least get started.

I want to share the addiction....

NS


----------



## NavyShooter (11 Nov 2010)

BTW,

For those who want to hit 1000 tonight....how 'bout inviting some of your F-book friends to try it out?

I just invited 38 folks.....(some will probably un-friend me now....oops!)

You can do that from the Application page, not in the game.

I note that I was the 10th person on F-book to "like" the game....

NS


----------



## NavyShooter (11 Nov 2010)

now at 982....


----------



## Exarch (11 Nov 2010)

NavyShooter said:
			
		

> Mike,
> 
> We have an issue for new players.
> 
> ...



If I recall correctly, I started the game with 1000 MP.. did that change?


----------



## a.schamb (11 Nov 2010)

Just sent out a bunch of invites... and texted a few people  

Only 16 more players!


----------



## navymich (11 Nov 2010)

Exarch said:
			
		

> If I recall correctly, I started the game with 1000 MP.. did that change?



You started with 500 for linking your FB and army.ca accounts


> 2010-09-08 17:48:20	Exarch	500	Afghan Operations: Linked to Facebook account



NS, sounds ok as an idea, but I'm thinking that the plan is to draw people to army.ca.  They can create an account here and start earning more MPs.  Although it might be a good idea to get them interested in the game a bit first before they get frustrated, give up and never appear on the site.  Maybe at least enough MPs to get through a mission or 2.


----------



## NavyShooter (12 Nov 2010)

Mich,

That's what I was trying to get across.

Get 'em hooked there, and maybe they'll come here.

NS


----------



## navymich (12 Nov 2010)

We were SO close to 1000.  I would have really liked those 10 merit points.  I am sitting at 190 right now.  Oh well, guess my plan to take over the world will have to wait for another day.  ;D


----------



## crooks.a (12 Nov 2010)

We were about 8 or so away at one point, and then it seems a few deleted the app.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (12 Nov 2010)

NS, good idea... I originally had a signing bonus set up, but took it out in part because it was possible to get it multiple times. I've figured out a way to issue a signing bonus just once now, so it's in place.


----------



## SevenSixTwo (13 Nov 2010)

No +10 points for us being 8 players away Mike? What a stickler


----------



## PuckChaser (13 Nov 2010)

> Total Players:	999



Someone find a friend on Facebook QUICK!


----------



## NavyShooter (13 Nov 2010)

We officially just hit 1000!!!!!!!!!!!!

NS


----------



## navymich (13 Nov 2010)

Where were all of these people 2 days ago?!?!

Well Mike, is it 5 or 10 that we get?  (yes, I am going on the assumption that you are giving us something!!)


----------



## NavyShooter (13 Nov 2010)

Ok.....

So....who're the dirty buggers who signed up to AOps with their spouses accounts?!?!?!?!?!?  

I see at least one!!!

LOL

NS


----------



## navymich (13 Nov 2010)

You sifted through all of those users?  Besides, my hubby and I have different last names.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (14 Nov 2010)

I've topped everyone up with an extra 5 points. Congratulations on breaking 1,000 users!


----------



## a.schamb (14 Nov 2010)

Just noticed it now, thanks Mike!


----------



## crooks.a (14 Nov 2010)

Thanks Mike.


----------



## navymich (14 Nov 2010)

Hello 200!!  Thanks Mike  ;D


----------



## NavyShooter (14 Nov 2010)

Thanks Mike!

Another 55 points to go for me Mich!

NS


----------



## PuckChaser (14 Nov 2010)

Got and spent, thanks Mike!!


----------



## MPwannabe (14 Nov 2010)

Wicked, thanks Mike!


----------



## larry Strong (14 Nov 2010)

I wondered where that came from...held of using it incase it was taken away 

Thanks Mike


----------



## 3VP Highlander (15 Nov 2010)

Thanks.


----------



## josh54243 (26 Apr 2011)

Just noticed we past passed the 2000 mark


----------



## infantryian (26 Apr 2011)

JohnTBay said:
			
		

> Just noticed we past passed the 2000 mark



Nothing quite like shamelessly asking for merit points


----------



## josh54243 (26 Apr 2011)

Sapperian said:
			
		

> Nothing quite like shamelessly asking for merit points



I'm not asking for anything, just an observation...


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (1 May 2011)

Better late than never... +5 Merit Points for all... glad to see we are still pressing ahead with new players!


----------



## Rheostatic (1 May 2011)

Nice, thanks.


----------



## REDinstaller (1 May 2011)

Awesome, nothing like Xmas in May. THANK YOU.


----------



## Good2Golf (1 May 2011)

Danke Schoen, Mike!  I was wondering where that came from...I was pretty sure I had allocated all the points from my last promotion.

Cheers!  :cheers:
G2G


----------



## PuckChaser (1 May 2011)

Awesome, thanks Mike!


----------



## kratz (1 May 2011)

Thank you Mike.

Please keep up the great game.


----------



## josh54243 (1 May 2011)

Awesome, thanks ;D


----------



## larry Strong (1 May 2011)

Thanks Mike  And a big thanks for JohnTBay for bringing it up ;D


----------



## Navalsnpr (1 May 2011)

Grreeeeeat!!   

Thanks Mike!


----------



## Navalsnpr (13 Jun 2011)

Wondering if there will be any 'extra' merit points issued when we hit the Theatre Total of 1,000,000,000 CE  :cdnsalute:


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (14 Jun 2011)

Heheh, maybe I can arrange a little something...


----------



## Navalsnpr (14 Jun 2011)

Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> Heheh, maybe I can arrange a little something...


    /\


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (16 Jun 2011)

Oooh, we are getting close... I'd better thing something up fast!


----------



## navymich (16 Jun 2011)

Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> Oooh, we are getting close... I'd better thing something up fast!



Maybe a reward prorated on how many days since you started playing?  In other words, the longer you have supported the game by playing, the better your reward is.


----------



## Navalsnpr (16 Jun 2011)

Theatre Totals

Combat Experience:	997,011,296   op:


----------



## PuckChaser (16 Jun 2011)

airmich said:
			
		

> Maybe a reward prorated on how many days since you started playing?  In other words, the longer you have supported the game by playing, the better your reward is.



I like this, it wouldn't disadvantage people who started playing in the beginning but didn't advance as fast as others.


----------



## navymich (16 Jun 2011)

PuckChaser said:
			
		

> I like this, it wouldn't disadvantage people who started playing in the beginning but didn't advance as fast as others.



Oh, did I forget to mention that if you are in the top 5, you don't get anything!  ;D


----------



## PuckChaser (17 Jun 2011)

airmich said:
			
		

> Oh, did I forget to mention that if you are in the top 5, you don't get anything!  ;D



I'll have to withdraw my vote then.  >


----------



## PuckChaser (17 Jun 2011)

and.... we did it!!

Combat Experience:	1,001,171,534  ;D


----------



## Navalsnpr (17 Jun 2011)

PuckChaser said:
			
		

> and.... we did it!!
> 
> Combat Experience:	1,001,171,534  ;D


  :cheers:


----------



## larry Strong (18 Jun 2011)

airmich said:
			
		

> Maybe a reward prorated on how many days since you started playing?  In other words, the longer you have supported the game by playing, the better your reward is.



Exactly how many days has the game been going for?


----------



## navymich (18 Jun 2011)

Larry Strong said:
			
		

> Exactly how many days has the game been going for?



According to the stats, Mike has the most consecutive days of 293.  So I suspect it has been that long.


----------



## larry Strong (18 Jun 2011)

Thanks.  I saw his stats and was thinking the same.


----------



## Navalsnpr (19 Jun 2011)

PuckChaser said:
			
		

> and.... we did it!!
> 
> Combat Experience:	1,001,171,534  ;D


 :cheers:


----------



## josh54243 (19 Jun 2011)

Navalsnipr said:
			
		

> :cheers:


I'll cheers to that! :cheers:


----------



## Navalsnpr (24 Jun 2011)

Oh well, it was a good attempt at a few CR points!!   :cdnsalute:


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (25 Jun 2011)

Sorry guys, got tied up with other things and missed the big event. I have now given everyone an incentive to boost their ATD. At it's most basic level, you get +100 ATD that lasts until 7am ET on July 1st. However you get more ATD based on what your current ATD actually was (+50%) and the higher your rank, the longer your incentive lasts.

Enjoy, and thanks for supporting the game through over a billion Combat Experience earned!


----------



## Navalsnpr (25 Jun 2011)

Well Done!!  I think everyone will enjoy this!

Thanks Mike!!


----------



## Stoker (25 Jun 2011)

Thank you Mike


----------



## KJK (25 Jun 2011)

Thanks Mike,

I was wondering how I got +658 intel this morning.  

KJK


----------



## larry Strong (25 Jun 2011)

Wow 600+ Attn to detail. Thanks Mike


----------



## a.schamb (25 Jun 2011)

Thanks Mike!


----------



## kawa11 (25 Jun 2011)

I thought there was some kind of "error in my favor" this morning.

I went from 1-8 pieces of intel to +98 in one shot!

Cheers Mike!  :camo:


----------



## REDinstaller (25 Jun 2011)

Thanks a ton Mike.


----------



## Good2Golf (26 Jun 2011)

Awesome, Mike!  Like some other guys, I thought something went wonky, so I was hesitant a bit to exploit, before verifying I wasn't going to be considered 'naughty' for not reporting a glitch.   

Cheers and thanks!
G2G


----------



## KJK (26 Jun 2011)

Mike, 

I have to say that having 715 ATD is great. I love seeing 650+ intel on nearly every mission.

Thanks again,

KJK


----------



## MMSS (28 Jun 2011)

I wondered what was up! Thanks!


----------



## Good2Golf (28 Jun 2011)

Mike, it worked so well that with all the int, I just got OBL....the world's a safer place, now what do I do?  ???


----------



## KJK (28 Jun 2011)

Maybe Mike can set it up so we can go after Qaddafi, after all we do have a Libyan mission.

KJK


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (29 Jun 2011)

Yeah, that side of the house needs some new work... Still trying to get a couple of existing ideas into existence but holy crap, time is hard to find these days!


----------



## Silverfire (30 Jun 2011)

Just a random question; is Int available on all missions or just missions outside of Canada?


----------



## Stoker (30 Jun 2011)

All missions provide intel.


----------



## Navalsnpr (30 Jun 2011)

Chief Stoker said:
			
		

> All missions provide intel.



Seems like Chief Stoker should re-muster to INT!!  347,000 INT  WOW!!


----------

